# Making a down fire box. Please help!



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Alright guys, I need to know if this is a good idea or not. The only way I can see myself fitting a 10 or even a 12" subwoofer into my car is to make a downfire box. I'll be using a SSA Dcon. My question is: How far does the speaker have to be away from the floor, and do I seal 3 sides as in bring all 3 sides down to the floor but leave one up to try and direct the sound pressure rearwards almost like a port? I have 10.5" Height, 23" Width, and 18" Depth to work with. I'm planning on keeping this a sealed enclosure of .9ft after the .10ft displacement. Can someone please help? If there is a problem with down firing a subwoofer what is it?

Thanks
-Steven


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Two or three inches of clearance should be fine. I would make two of the sides long enough to create the 'feet' that will keep it off the floor, and make a small removable panel that you can experiment with if you want.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks. So to give me 2" of clearance from the subwoofer to the floor, that will lave me 1" behind the motor to the inside of the box. Is this sufficient?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

It will be plenty if the sub doesn't have a vented pole. Even it it does, that ought to be sufficient, but I wouldn't make it any closer than that.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

So you're saying I should place little legs on it and not enlcose any side at all? I can do that. Also, when you tell me to find out if the subwoofer can accomodate downfiring or if sag will be a problem, I assume you mean contact the manufacturer and see if this is possible? Am I correct? Thank you for the input guys. It's much appreciated.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry I didn't give more specifics. The box will be mounted under the rear brace in my 350Z. So it'll basically be in the middle of the cab right behind the drivers seat. I'm going to sound quality.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

There was a calculator somewhere on the PartsExpress site for sag if you want to look it up. Whether or not you enclose the sides is probably best determined by experimenting.


----------



## routzong (Apr 27, 2009)

I had a downfiring enclosure in my suburban and loved it! I didn't have to worry about the size like you do though. I had a little more than 2" clearance between box and floor. It was open on all sides, just had about 2" long "feet" cut into the mdf on the corners. I tried forward,backward, up and down-firing and down firing sounded best by a good margin (IMO). Even better, I was able to stack lumber, half a ton of bricks, etc all around and even on top of the box. Kids could just toss in the backpacks without worrying about breaking something. Pulled the speakers out last week to sell them and they looked brand new, no scratches or sun fading. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awesome routzong. That's what I'm looking forward to. Being able to use what's left of my trunk is great without having to worry about poking the speaker. I like to toss my bag in the back and my cd's and whatnot so I think it'll be perfect.


----------

